# 2012 Cruze front window fogs up in Humid Weather while AC is on.



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

same thing here your not alone...


----------



## Atexan11 (Aug 11, 2012)

same here and i live where its always humid


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

I'm tempted to jam weather foam into the space/gap of the hood where I think the heat is exposing condensation on my windshield and seeing if that helps. This morning I actualy saw fog blowing around on the windshield.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I think you may be right with the heat off the engine causing this. Mine does the same thing on humid nights. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## sonumokha (Aug 29, 2012)

*Same here*

Hi everyone,

I am new on this forum. I bought my Cruze LTZ 2.0 VCDi AT just 20 days back. Even i am having the same problem. Can someone help how to get rid of it ? I googled a lot but all in vain. Its very very irritating & this problem comes up only at night or when its rains. I took my car to Authorised service centre but i was unable to show them the problem because it disappears during daytime. I guess its because some ducting pipe is loose near the bottom/middle of front windshield from where very little air leaks. I guess this problem is specifically with 2012 models.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Is the fogging on the inside or the outside? In other words, will it wipe away temporarily when you use the wipers? If it's on the outside it has to be A/C blowing against the base of the windshield. If it's on the inside it's most likely a coolant leak in the heater core area.


----------



## sonumokha (Aug 29, 2012)

The fogging is on the outside & yes it wipes away when i use washer fluid & wiper but comes again in a minute. I guess your right it's the A/C at the fault.


----------



## intact (Apr 20, 2011)

I have the same "problem", it's quite annoying


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

I think this is a worldwide phenomenon and is not only limited to the US 2012 models that has the issue.

This also happens on my 2011. I am from Manila and my VIN indicates that it was assembled in Korea. European Cruze owners may also have this issue as most EU Cruzes are from Korea too. 

Any Holden Cruze owners out there who also has this issue?




Sent from my Autoguide iPad app


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I get the same issue every once in a while. It's with the A/C on when it's cold/humid outside. The glass gets chilled down to the dewpoint, and water starts condensing on the glass. It's far from a Cruze-specific problem, as every car I've driven does it given the right weather conditions.

I've found that turning on the A/C and/or the heat gets this to go away. Warm the glass up and dry the interior air out/lower the dewpoint, and water won't condense on the glass. 

Keeping the glass clean also helps. Water will gladly attach to any particle, especially on cold glass. Removing any particles on the glass helps prevent condensation.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

sciphi said:


> I get the same issue every once in a while. It's with the A/C on when it's cold/humid outside. The glass gets chilled down to the dewpoint, and water starts condensing on the glass. It's far from a Cruze-specific problem, as every car I've driven does it given the right weather conditions.
> 
> I've found that turning on the A/C and/or the heat gets this to go away. Warm the glass up and dry the interior air out/lower the dewpoint, and water won't condense on the glass.
> 
> Keeping the glass clean also helps. Water will gladly attach to any particle, especially on cold glass. Removing any particles on the glass helps prevent condensation.


I understand the logistics behind windshields fogging up. My problem is that the defrost doesn't help.. and almost seems to add to the issue. As soon as I turn it on the oval foggy shapes get bigger and bigger. I turn them off and they don't go away. I use the wipers and they just magically re-appear within seconds. I consistantly use windshield wiper fluid and this is all from the outside not inside so what could it be clinging too? This is a brand new car with just under 1k miles. I've ridden in all sorts of cars and I don't see this happening, and if it does its over the whole windshield or random parts of the windshield and the defrost settings usualy fix it. This always happens in the same palce right above the air vents and while the car is running. I'm at a loss. Also, not to give you a hard time because I appreciate the feedback, but you didn't read my first post fully because even the title states that it fogs up while the AC is on.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

It sounds to me like your defroster vents are never turning off. Regardless of humidity, the windshield won't fog over on the outside if there is no cold air blowing up at it.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> It sounds to me like your defroster vents are never turning off. Regardless of humidity, the windshield won't fog over on the outside if there is no cold air blowing up at it.


Interesting. Is there an auto-setting for this that I'm missing? This doesn't seem isolated to my car because I've already gotten alot of responses of it happening to folks. That theory might be mute because It only happens when its raining and/or very humid. Unless I misread the post.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Do the cars with this problem have the basic (all manual) A/C system or the temperature controlled system?


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Do the cars with this problem have the basic (all manual) A/C system or the temperature controlled system?


I think I am set for all manual.


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

If you turn the temp dial up a little bit I'm pretty sure the fogging will stop. The HVAC system always runs the A/C when you have the airflow directed toward the defrost area (at the windshield). But you can moderate the temp with the dial. Then the A/C will help dehumidify the car's interior but it won't be blowing so cold that it creates condensation on the outside of the windshield.

Mine has manual temp controls but you would probably get the same effect if you set the automatic controls to a moderate temp, like 72. If you're doing those things I remember something from a while back where GM had a reflash for the HVAC control module to correct some cars where the system wasn't working right.


----------



## GoldenCruze (Dec 18, 2011)

It happens to me and the solution is simple. I don't run the system set on defrost. I just use the air conditioner and all is well.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

There are two HVAC systems in the Cruze. One is completely manual and you set the temperature and blower options. The other is automatic and all you have to do set the temperature and it sets the vents and blower options for you and can change them at anytime in an effort to keep the cabin temperature at the set point. 

The completely manual system should never blow air through the defroster unless you tell it to by pushing one of the two buttons showing the defroster symbol. 

Automatic systems where all you do is set the temperature will change blower vents by themselves and when they switch to blowing up through the defroster the A/C compressor comes on to control humidity inside the car. 

My question is "is this problem occuring on any completely manual systems?" If so, there is a problem with those cars' blower venting in that it's not shutting off the defroster vents completely.


----------



## patatewz (Aug 18, 2012)

mine is totaly manual


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

OK - I put a kleenex over my dash windshield vents. Here's what I saw (and it's not what I expected to see).

Blower pointing through main vents; drivers side windshield vent didn't move kleenex; passenger side moved it just a little
Blower pointing through main vents and floor; both windshield vents moved kleenex
Blower pointing to floor only; drivers side vent moved kleenex; passenger side lifted kleenex by about an inch.

Blower was on 4 with A/C and recirc selected.

I do not have the automatic temperature control. There appears to be a "leak" in the vent control system in that the windshield vents are always blowing air, regardless of direction selected. This is the first car I have seen that does this. It may also explain some of the winter time interior windshield fogging that has been reported in other threads.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

AaronR1074 said:


> I understand the logistics behind windshields fogging up. My problem is that the defrost doesn't help.. and almost seems to add to the issue. As soon as I turn it on the oval foggy shapes get bigger and bigger. I turn them off and they don't go away. I use the wipers and they just magically re-appear within seconds. I consistantly use windshield wiper fluid and this is all from the outside not inside so what could it be clinging too? This is a brand new car with just under 1k miles. I've ridden in all sorts of cars and I don't see this happening, and if it does its over the whole windshield or random parts of the windshield and the defrost settings usualy fix it. This always happens in the same palce right above the air vents and while the car is running. I'm at a loss. Also, not to give you a hard time because I appreciate the feedback, but you didn't read my first post fully because even the title states that it fogs up while the AC is on.


I did read your first post. I must be off in my own little world lately, since I'm apparently not making sense to anybody else. My apologies for not being clearer. 

What I was trying and failing to clearly say was that turning on the heat while the HVAC controls are in defrost setting, even if it's the summer, should help cut the fogging. Alternatively, turning the controls to another setting besides defrost should stop the A/C automatically running in defrost, and stop blasting cold air onto the windshield. 

I've had to clean the glass by hand a bunch of times in the year I've had my car for fogging issues. Using Invisible Glass glass cleaner followed by a coat of Rain-X seemed to help my car stay fog-managed year-round.


----------



## jsusanka (Jan 31, 2011)

obermd said:


> OK - I put a kleenex over my dash windshield vents. Here's what I saw (and it's not what I expected to see).
> 
> Blower pointing through main vents; drivers side windshield vent didn't move kleenex; passenger side moved it just a little
> Blower pointing through main vents and floor; both windshield vents moved kleenex
> ...


That is a great test. I have this problem in the mornings when it is raining or the humidity is like 90%. The wipers clean it off but it is always the passengers side and the rear window fogging up first. Then it spreads to the front windshield and I have to use my wipers intermittently. Some times changing from recirc to outside air helps. But I bet turning the temp up may help haven't tried that but it is so dang uncomfortable out not sure I want to

This hasn't been a big problem but I am definitely going to keep an eye on it before my warranty runs out.


----------



## AaronR1074 (May 23, 2012)

jsusanka said:


> That is a great test. I have this problem in the mornings when it is raining or the humidity is like 90%. The wipers clean it off but it is always the passengers side and the rear window fogging up first. Then it spreads to the front windshield and I have to use my wipers intermittently. Some times changing from recirc to outside air helps. But I bet turning the temp up may help haven't tried that but it is so dang uncomfortable out not sure I want to


..That! There is like zero ventilation in my car as I don't have a sun roof (one of the only things I miss on my old Bonnie) so turning up the heat when it's 70 degrees and raining with a 60%+ humidity factor is definately.. yeah no. Another thought.. I only have like a 15 min commute so I should be able to enjoy the AC I get in my car without the windows instantly fogging up. Oh yeah, if it's raining outside I wouldn't want to open a sunroof or windows anyways so that idea would be mute.


----------



## lilmrsyeti (Mar 3, 2012)

It's not happening to mine...and I live where it's stays humid pretty much from Mid April over into Oct. I've never had this happen. I have a 2011 LT. Sue hope you can find a fix for this!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest to anyone experiencing this issue that you have your dealer look into this for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with this. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

I just looked at the User Manual for a 2013 Cruze and it states the air conditioning compressor will not work if the fan=off or the outside temperature falls below freezing. This doesn't make sense.

When it falls way below freezing, how should we control both heat and humidity with a manual climate control? I usually set the vent control to either Defog or Defrost, the temperature knob to Heat and the fan to ON of course.

Does this turn on the A/C automatically to dehumidify the air or should I turn it on manually?


----------



## v8318cid (Oct 3, 2012)

The A/C compressor is designed to shut off if the fan is off or when outside temperatures fall below a given threshold (somewhere between 32F and 40F depending on the vehicle in question). This will be consistent regardless of whether it is an automatic or manual system (exception: Second generation Ford Rangers that had a separate function in the fan switch that controlled the compressor could enable it without the blower running; can you say repeat service for a/c failures?) There is a risk of the evaporator freezing and potentially rupturing when there is no airflow so it makes sense to shut the compressor off when the fan is powered off. Also, consider that an A/C system runs based on concepts of pressure changes. High pressure gas gives off heat to lower temperature air to cool the gas. Low pressure gas absorbs heat from the ambient air, thus producing a cooling effect (technically described as removal of heat rather than cooling oddly enough) and raising the temperature of the gas. If no airflow is present over the evaporator, the gas will continue to cool and the pressure will drop. Once the temperature drops below freezing, ice can/will form. Not good. Yes, the systems have a low pressure switch that will cut the system out if pressure drops below a set value (usually around 20 psi, but is subject to design specs), but given that the temperature of the gas at 20 psi is below freezing in an R-134a system, this is not foolproof. Another potential consequense is that when the pressures drop in the system, there is a risk of a vacuum developing which can pull the oil out of the compressor, potentially resulting in compressor damage from oil starvation. This was less likely in older compressors that had an oil sump, but current compressors typically lack the sump and cycle much of the oil with the refrigerant. 
To answer your question, however, you cannot manually enable the A/C if the temperature drops below the cutoff threshold. The BCM will prevent it to avoid compressor damage. However, by using the heat produced by the heater core, you can minimize the buildup of condensation on your windows by keeping the temperature of the glass above the dew point. Unfortunately there will typically be a gap between the point where the A/C system shuts down and ambient temperatures drop below freezing where fogging will occur so during this time fogging can be difficult to prevent, but is possible. As far as temps below freezing, I cannot speak with much experience since I live in a part of the world where temps rarely see anything much below 32F. At best I can speculate that humidity is typically lower at sub-freezing temps and is not as big an issue. 
With regards to air flow through the duct work, most newer systems are designed such that regardless of what vent position is selected, some airflow will reach the windshield. This is more obvious in modes that include a floor setting and is designed as such to help eliminate window fogging. This is also why on some models the A/C runs even when Floor is selected (reference: 1998 Chevy Malibu), although for some reason this method is rare in late models (as in only Defog/Defrost modes enable the compressor). I disected an HVAC box to replace an evaporator recently and noticed a hole in the baffle that directed air between the floor and defroster vents. This would explain why in all modes except Vent(Panel on those pesky Fords...) some air was reaching the windshield and the side windows via the small vents on the sides of the dash.
Sorry, long-winded.


----------



## Woodyw (Jul 22, 2013)

jsusanka said:


> That is a great test. I have this problem in the mornings when it is raining or the humidity is like 90%. The wipers clean it off but it is always the passengers side and the rear window fogging up first. Then it spreads to the front windshield and I have to use my wipers intermittently. Some times changing from recirc to outside air helps. But I bet turning the temp up may help haven't tried that but it is so dang uncomfortable out not sure I want to
> 
> This hasn't been a big problem but I am definitely going to keep an eye on it before my warranty runs out.


I have this problem also in a '13 RS 2LT w/manual climate control in a humid area. It definitely seems like the defrost vents are not closing completely or purposefully leaking thus allowing cold a/c air to chill the windshield and causing condensate to form outside. This doesn't appear to be an isolated issue from the responses. Has anyone had this problem addressed and/or resolved by the dealer?


----------

